# [INSTALL]emerge gentoo-sources

## Orlon

bonsoir   :Very Happy: 

mon problémes est que j essaye actuellement d installer une gentoo amd64 avec un livecd

mais quand j arrive au stade ou y me demande de faire un emerge gentoo-sources y me dit sa:

all ebuilds that could satisfy "sys-kernel/gentoo-sources"have been masked

one of the following masked packages is required to complete your request,ensuite avec tout une liste de noyaux et ecrit ensuite

for more information,see masked packages section in the emerge man page or refer to the gentoo handbook.

j ai ete voir un peu les tuto qui parle de ça mais pas capté le bazar,je suis pas a ma 1ere installation de gentoo j en avait fait

auparavant ya 4 mois environ et jamais vu sa un ptit coup de main me serait bien utile svp.Last edited by Orlon on Mon Mar 03, 2008 10:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## loopx

Coucou le nouveau, 

déjà, as-tu un livecd récent ?

As tu téléchargé le stage 3 pour amd64 (la dernière version) ?

As tu téléchargé le snapshot (dernière version) ?

As tu synchroniser ton portage ? (emerge --sync)

As tu mis à jour portage ? (emerge portage)

Tout ceci se fait dans l'ordre indiqué. C'est étrange que gentoo-sources sois masqué. Essaye ceci:

```
emerge gentoo-sources -pv
```

pour avoir plus d'info

va voir dans /etc/portage   tu devrais voir les fichiers "package.keywords", "package.mask", "package.unmask" ... il contienne peut etre un truc qui bloques les sources ....

Sinon, le problème provient peut être de ton "make.conf" qui contiendrait peut être une version 32 bits et je sais pas trop quoi ...   c'est vraiment étrange ...   Tu avais bien formatté la partition avant d'installer ?

----------

## geekounet

Salut et bienvenue ! Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Orlon

oui aux questions j ai bien tout fait dans l ordre comme je l ai dit suis pas a ma 1ere install de gentoo et quest-ce que j avait pu galéré

a mes 1eres install  :Rolling Eyes:   :Very Happy: 

euh sinon j ai fait un cd /etc/portage et ls et apparemment il y a rien dedans je sait pas si ces normal sa?  :Rolling Eyes: 

sinon je n est pas prit la necessité de le mettre en no-multilib sa pourrait venir de sa?

merci encore pour toutes vos soluces^^

merci aussi pour votre acceuil tres sympa  :Smile: 

----------

## loopx

heu, déjà, si tu viens du live cd (pas encore chrooté), tu dois faire un cd /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage   ... et si tu n'a rien dedans, malheur à toi! tu n'a pas décompressé le portage comme il faut!   Pour rappel, télécharger le snapshot, puis tar xvfz l'archive.machin -C /mnt/gentoo/usr  (l'archive contient le rep portage). Après, créer le répertoire "distfiles" dans /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage.

Après, synchronisation, emerge portage, emerge gentoo-sources

look ton profile: 

eselect profile list

eselect profile set [NUMERO]

----------

## Orlon

bon la je comprend vraiment pas j ai refait tout bien en suivant chapitre par chapitre pas a pas,et toujours pareil emerge gentoo-sources

le meme bazar...

euh tu veut dire quoi par la en disant créé le repertoires distfiles?  :Rolling Eyes: 

bon decidemment moi et gentoo ont a du mal a mes 1eres installs du refaire au moins 15 fois avant d avoir reussi.....  :Shocked: 

----------

## loopx

Le répertoire "distfiles" est à créer à la main (je pense). C'est dans ce répertoire que sera téléchargé les sources/binaires de tes applications   :Wink: 

Maintenant, je pense que ca n'a rien avoir avec le problème de masque ...

Si tu veux, je suis entrain de faire une doc, mais c'est TRES beaucoup au début la ... mais tu pourra peut être apprendre quelques trucs intéressant ...

Donc voilà le liens: http://pix-mania.dyndns.org/web_plugin/documentation/DocumentationServlet?choice=1&action=showpage

Bon déjà, c'est pas fini (la doc) ... de plus, le plugin "documentation" est pas fini non plus   :Laughing:    donc faut pas s'étonner si c'est moche, pas complèt et plein de faute ... de plus, j'ai oublié des trucs (quand j'aurais fini 1 première fois, je me relirais   :Laughing:  ).

Alors certain vont rire mais, c'est une documentation "rapide" ... mais "rapide à la gentoo"   :Laughing:       donc, il y a le strict nécessaire pour installer gentoo (ok, le nécessaire, mais aussi ce qu'il faut obligatoirement apprendre!) donc, c'est bien plus long que prévu ... fin, on verra dans un certain temps ...

Bon allez, jvais rajouter un bloc de text   :Laughing: 

----------

## dapsaille

Mode pas révéillé =

boot livecd

```

fdisk /dev/TONDISQUE = crée tes partitions et spécifie bien el type swap pour ta partition swap

mke2fs -j /dev/tonroot

mke2fs /dev/tonboot

mkswap /dev/tonswap

mount /dev/tonroot /mnt/gentoo

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot && mount /dev/tonboot /mnt/gentoo/boot

cd /mnt/gentoo && wget ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirrors/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/releases/amd64/current/stages/stage3-amd64-2007.0.tar.bz2

tar -xvjpf stage3*

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile

emerge --sync

nano /etc/make.conf = ajuste tes use et autres joyeusetées

emerge genkernel gentoo-sources hotplug coldplug metalog vixie-cron grub (dans le lot hotplug ou coldplug ne passeras pas .. zappe le)

rc-update add metalog default

rc-update add vixie-cron default

rc-update add hotplug default

nano /etc/fstab = edites en correspondance avec tes /dev/tonboot /dev/tonroot

cd /usr/src/linux

genkernel --menuconfig all = compile le bouzin

grub

root (hd0,1) = si /boot est /dev/hda2 ou /dev/sda2

setup (hd0)

quit

nano /etc/boot/grub/menu.lst ...

```

----------

## Orlon

j ai enfin reussi a installer gentoo mais ya toujours un mais,xorg j ai comment dire un prob.

j ai fait un emerge  xorg-x11 toute la compil ces bien passé ensuite fait env-update,source /etc/profile...

configuré clavier,souris,ecran etc....enregistré le tout,mais quand je fait cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf y me dit sa:

cp:cannot stat `/root/xorg.conf.new':no such file or directory

je pige pas trop la,faudrait faire quoi pour rectifié et que sa marche svp?

----------

## El_Goretto

Je pense qu'il faudrait que tu mettes du mou dans ton empressement, et que tu prennes le temps de comprendre  :Smile: 

Lire la doc, c'est aussi la digérer et savoir pourquoi on te dit de faire telle ou telle chose.

Si la commande te dis qu'elle ne trouve pas le fichier source de ta copie, et bien c'est qu'il n'est pas là... Donc vérifie tes doigts et ton clavier, ya de fortes chances que ça soit l'interaction qui merdoie  :Smile: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *Orlon wrote:*   

> j ai enfin reussi a installer gentoo mais ya toujours un mais,xorg j ai comment dire un prob.
> 
> j ai fait un emerge  xorg-x11 toute la compil ces bien passé ensuite fait env-update,source /etc/profile...
> 
> configuré clavier,souris,ecran etc....enregistré le tout,mais quand je fait cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf y me dit sa:
> ...

 

xorgconfig

----------

